# Will Erick Dampier ever be an All-Star??



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Just curious, what you guys think about him....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I doubt that he will be an All-Star, and we really don't need him to be one. Considering, the following centers are better than him (in the West)

_Yao Ming_ 
_Brad Miller_ 
_Marcus Camby_ 
 I really doubt he will earn the recognition. With all that said, we have Dirk and we don't really need Damp to be a center. As long as he's a prescence in the middle and taking some pressure off Dirk, then I'm happy with his performance

Also, I hope he's not one -- because if I remember correctly he doesn't get that last year of his contract if he's not an all star


----------



## Silent But Deadly (Aug 15, 2003)

I don't think he will, simply because the "All-Star" players are those who play flashy, quick, and dominant basketball, which is not much to say of centers. Shaq and Yao will dominate the voting for a while now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No, not Erick. He has Camby, Yao, Miller, Magloire (off the top of my head) ahead of him for the next 4-5 years.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Also, I hope he's not one -- because if I remember correctly he doesn't get that last year of his contract if he's not an all star


Can you elaborate on that? That's a clause in his contract?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I doubt he will become an all-star with Camby, Ming and Brad Miller in the west.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

_Dre_ said:


> Can you elaborate on that? That's a clause in his contract?


Yes there are certain clauses in his contract which will be nearly impossible to meet. I think multiple All-Star appearances are required to make the 7th year guaranteed. This is what I keep telling other fans when they say we overpaid for him.

Essentially he has a 6 year 55 million contract. As far as I am concerned that is a great contract for the Mavs and Dampier. And to be honest I hope he meets the requirments of the clauses to make the 7th year guaranteed because that would mean that he is playing incredible basketball.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I dont think he will be an All-Star.It's not his talent level,it's just the competition at the center spot in the West.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

mavsman said:


> Yes there are certain clauses in his contract which will be nearly impossible to meet. I think multiple All-Star appearances are required to make the 7th year guaranteed. This is what I keep telling other fans when they say we overpaid for him.
> 
> Essentially he has a 6 year 55 million contract. As far as I am concerned that is a great contract for the Mavs and Dampier. And to be honest I hope he meets the requirments of the clauses to make the 7th year guaranteed because that would mean that he is playing incredible basketball.


Do you have a link for this?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

mavsman said:


> Yes there are certain clauses in his contract which will be nearly impossible to meet. I think multiple All-Star appearances are required to make the 7th year guaranteed. This is what I keep telling other fans when they say we overpaid for him.
> 
> Essentially he has a 6 year 55 million contract. As far as I am concerned that is a great contract for the Mavs and Dampier. And to be honest I hope he meets the requirments of the clauses to make the 7th year guaranteed because that would mean that he is playing incredible basketball.


I remember hearing something like this, too. Even if he stays near the level he's at now or just below, that's not a bad deal for a guy like Erick Dampier.

Can't believe West didn't get him..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

time to revisit?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ohh stop it.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Just how bored were you ?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

croco said:


> Just how bored were you ?


were 51-9 and we practically have no traffic...Im just trying to create some traffic and conversation...


----------

